

Wirecutter: Best Budget-Friendly Sous Vide Gear - tptacek
http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/the-best-budget-friendly-sous-vide-gear/

======
jerrya
I was thinking last night that to make it easier to make yogurt in a crockpot,
it would be nice to be able to buy an alternative crockpot lid with one or
more aquarium type heaters attached to the lid. (Crockpots are nice as big
container to heat the milk slowly to 180 degrees, but their controls don't
seem to make it easy to maintain the milk's temperature during incubation at
100 degrees.)

A zillion years ago, these heaters cost $20 and were accurate enough to keep a
5, 10, 20, 40 gallon fish tank within a 2 degree range.

It might be interesting to couple a crockpot lid with one or more of these
heaters and maybe even a motor driven stir stick all built with either:

a) small microcontroller b) arduino (2010 folks) c) raspberry pi (2012 folks)
d) androidy thingy off of ebay

Anyway, such a device might make a reasonable sous vide device.

Kickstarter help anyone? Any mechanical engineers want to pitch in?

